# puppy stuffed animal



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

You know when you brought your new pup home... and you bought them their 1st new stuffed animal... they would cuddle with it and it became their favorite toy! Well... I am looking for one for my new pup. I bought kodie this stuffed animal http://www.dogtoys.com/doggyworthtoy1.html and it became his "baby" which he LOVES and I have fixed many times for him... sooo I cant buy the same one for my new pup.. kodie will think its his "baby" and that will cause problems. Any suggestions on a stuffed animal? I remember either a post or something about a dog stuffed animal thats acts realistic and comforts the puppy... does anyone know what i'm talkin about?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

I am sorry I have no advice for you, but after reading your post I had to reply and tell you that I think Kodie
is way too cute.....!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> I remember either a post or something about a dog stuffed animal thats acts realistic and comforts the puppy... does anyone know what i'm talkin about?[/B]



are you thinking of a snuggle puppy?
http://www.snugglepuppys.com/order.html

these are too big to be a toy, as they are bigger then most puppies. fenway has one and he just ignores it, or uses it as a bed when he can't find a lap to sleep on...He likes toys that he can actually fit in his mouth. his fav one is the smallest, it kind of looks like and elephant I got it from walmart for $.88. And his likes a little teddy that I got him from petedge.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex has a squirrel he loves, it is AKC brand from Target. He is on his 3rd one. My husband made me go an buy extras incase he tears through those! He likes to chew the front left foot off of each of them!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm scared of buying any toys that are fluffy and soft with hair. he will take the hair off and chock I think. Maybe I should try it again.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Tucker had a Moose from Wal-Mart and a Teddy Bear that looked a lot like his mom that I got at Dollar Tree, believe it or not. I put it in his crate for the drive home and I think he was trying to nurse from it because it really did look a lot like his mama and it was soooo soft. Those were his favorites, but somewhere along the way thru his teething and chewing everything up stage, they got discarded (after many many surgeries...lol, I'm glad to know I'm not the only ones who sews dog toys back up).

Anyway...did I miss something?!?! When are you getting a new puppy? Is it another Malt or something else?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=152698
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummm.. soo the snuggle puppy doesnt work.?

umm.. i dunno what to get...











> Anyway...did I miss something?!?! When are you getting a new puppy? Is it another Malt or something else?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shhhh... its a secret.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

Lol! Come on, let us in on the secret!! This is the second post I read referring to your new baby and I think the secret is out from the other post that the new baby is a girl. Give us details Stacy!!!! We need to know!! LOL! We want to share in your excitement!! Pleeeeeeeeeease!!!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

the snuggle puppy may work for some, but just not for us. before I brought him home everyone told me to get a clock for his bed...i don't even think i have seen a clock that ticks in years







So I bought the snuggle puppy b/c it was supposed to mimick that idea. he pulls it around and he steps on it, but when i turn on the heart beat he looks at and looks at me and walks away. but he does sleep w/ us at night so maybe this is when it is supposed to be most helpful.









now...I really want to hear your secret!!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

> now...I really want to hear your secret!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree! Tell us!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=152709
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSIE'S MOMMY (Feb 7, 2006)

HI DON'T KNOW HOW TO PUT THE LINK SO YOU CAN GO STRAIGHT THER BUT I HOPE THIS WILL HELP YOU THERE IS A WHOLE BUNCH OF CRITTERS CORDUROY TYPE THIS IS WHAT IT SAYS.

MULTIPET INTERNATIONAL:
Whether cuddling in a crate or traveling to the vet this toy is a great companion for dogs big and small. Dogs love the feel of corduroy as they chew and play with this great toy! Fun animal characters all constructed from soft, durable cotton corduroy, your dog will love to cuddle and romp with Corduroy Critters!. 

AND THE LINK IS...
http://vepets.com/all-toys1/116.html
HOPE THIS HELPS YOU.



> HI DON'T KNOW HOW TO PUT THE LINK SO YOU CAN GO STRAIGHT THER BUT I HOPE THIS WILL HELP YOU THERE IS A WHOLE BUNCH OF CRITTERS CORDUROY TYPE THIS IS WHAT IT SAYS.
> 
> MULTIPET INTERNATIONAL:
> Whether cuddling in a crate or traveling to the vet this toy is a great companion for dogs big and small. Dogs love the feel of corduroy as they chew and play with this great toy! Fun animal characters all constructed from soft, durable cotton corduroy, your dog will love to cuddle and romp with Corduroy Critters!.
> ...




OHHHH MY GOD DON'T ASK ME HOW I PUT THE LINK THERE JUST PASTE IT IN. HA,HA,HA NOW YOU CAN GO DIRECTLY . THE THINGS YOU LEARN ON YOUR OWN LOL.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

haha i know the secret











i just wanted to say parker's fav toy (the only toy he touches) is from target


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Noel's two fav toys is her "BarkBerry" bag. You can say where is your handbag and she will run looking for it. LOL soo cute. and She has this bone from walmart that was 88 cents. We have three of them in diffent colors ... it is a cheatah print bone with a rope loop at each end and she loves it we have it in orange, green and blue. She prefers the orange but will play with all three.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> haha i know the secret
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO FAIR!!! TELL US! TELL US!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Chloe has got heaps of toys!!! They are all those plush toys, you know soft etc

She's got, doggie on a lead (soft toy with a ribbon for a lead!!); bonking bunny (yep its EXACTLY what it sounds like and this is the only toy she bonks!); bluey dog; ducky; reindeer; woodstock; jinglely ball; timmy turtle; mr pig; mr sheep; mr panda; mr bunny; mr elephant mr roo; teddy

blimey moses, this dogs got more toys than toyland, target and walmart put together.

I must admit she does have a few favorites. She knows them all by name and if you tell her to fetch a certain one, she will go and get it (as long as she's in the mood)

Oh yeah, when I first picked her out of the litter, I got a little soft pink bunny (called bun bun) and when she was a little older I gave it to the 'breeder' and told her to keep it near Chloe so that when she came home to me, I brought the bunny back and Chloe took that to bed with her so she had something familiar with. Now when she goes to bed, I get bun bun and after Chloe has been potty, I say to her, come one, take bun bun to bed, and she picks him up and trots off down the hallway and jumps into/onto the bed and snuggles up with him!

So cute to say the least.

Im not sure why all her toys are called MR??

Weird to say the least.

Anyway, I also have two of each thing, so that when they finally get worn out! Havent done yet, then I can replace it with another of the same one and she's no wiser!

Mind you, when I do wash her toys, I just throw them into the washing machine, Chloe knows and then she sits outside and sits by the washing line looking up at her toys and waits for them to come off the line. As soon as they are dry, I bring them indoors and then give them to her and its like ..... hey, my toys are back! But hang on a minute, they dont smell anymore, they are clean, Yuk! they were nicer when they smelt! Mommy what have you done??










But still, just buy some nice plush toys and I ALWAYS take those little glass eyes out and sew the holes up. I do this just in case. One time I didnt do this and she managed to chew one of the eyes out and luckily I caught her in time before she swallowed it!!

The stuffing inside these toys are of the soft type. There not those bean things you get in bean bags (not sure what you call them in the states).

But sparkey to answer your question, just ask you mommy to get the toys which she would give to a skin baby. That way you wont get hurt.

Mommy said she would send you something if you like??







seeing your my boyfriend!


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I think we want to know the secret could it be a little sister for Kodie


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I just bought this really cute duck toy at Jakes Dog House. They had two sizes and all different colors. I got the bigger one for Kylee so she could keep it in her crate when I leave. Here's the link to the website of the people that make the duck...they have all sort of really cute plush toys: multipet


Edit: Ok they dont actually sell the toys there...but if you go to the jakes dog house site, they might have them there.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

When my youngest son was little, he had his own hot chocolate cup that said on the side, "He who dies wiht the most toys wins." Sammie is the winner. No doggie should have THAT many toys. When I pick them pu and put them back in his very large basket, he gets pissed and methodically puts them back where they were throughout the house. I know dogs are supposed to be color blind, but that does not explain "Get me blue bear" and he comes back with blue bear. "Get me orange bone" and he comes back with orange bone. Does it just too often to be a coincidence.

But my favorite toy story was at Christmas when my 5 year old grand niece was helping me wrap presents for Sassy in Florida, we had purchased a very small little stuffed Maltese wearing a green velvet Santa hat that was just way toooo cute, her little crystal doggie dish, etc., but Sammie had other ideas. He had a little white bear that looked like a little angel. He strutted over with it in his mouth and put it in the box we were putting the uff in. I picked it out of the box tossed it for him to fetch, and he brought it back and put it in the box again. Third time is charm, right? Erica tossed it across the room, back it came and right into the box. Guess what. We mailed it to Sassy! Obviously Sammie had picked out a personal present for his little luv.









Samsonsmom


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

<span style="font-familyalatino Linotype">*I know the secret too!*</span></span>

<span style="color:#993399">



> But my favorite toy story was at Christmas when my 5 year old grand niece was helping me wrap presents for Sassy in Florida, we had purchased a very small little stuffed Maltese wearing a green velvet Santa hat that was just way toooo cute, her little crystal doggie dish, etc., but Sammie had other ideas. He had a little white bear that looked like a little angel. He strutted over with it in his mouth and put it in the box we were putting the uff in. I picked it out of the box tossed it for him to fetch, and he brought it back and put it in the box again. Third time is charm, right? Erica tossed it across the room, back it came and right into the box. Guess what. We mailed it to Sassy! Obviously Sammie had picked out a personal present for his little luv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carolyn,

Eventhough you had already told me this story I still got teary eyed reading it. Like Sammie, Sassy has a basket FULL of toys, but she still loves her Sammie angel bear. ~Pat

Fink yous Sammie....I wubs angel bear. ~Sassy


----------

